# Salary Package Qatar



## latte0macchiato (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am 30 yrs old with 7 yrs of experience in telecomm engineering and living in Germany. I have received the following offer in Qatar for a senior engineer position:

Basic Salary
QAR 19,745

Housing(Single Status)
QAR 8,000

Transport
QAR 2,000

Communication Allowance
QAR 750

Total of Monthly Compensation Cash Components
QAR 30,495



In addition - non-monthly cash components :

Furniture Grant(for 4 years; amortized @ 40% for the first year & 20% for the next 3 years) QR 25,000 onetime payment after probation period
QAR 520.83 per month
QAR 6,249.99
End of Service Benefit(Gratuity) for every completed year(one month basic salary)
QAR 1,645.41


Is this a good offer? I am worried about the housing allowance as I may get married soon but they refuse to change the allowance if my marital status changes. How can I start the negotiation. I really appreciate your help ..Thanks


----------



## latte0macchiato (Apr 22, 2014)

Other Benefits :
Annual Air ticket (Economy Class)
Medical Insurance
Furniture Maintenance annually after the furniture grant is fully amortized: QAR 2,500
Mobile Phone benefit : cost of handset : QAR 500
Bonus depends to the performance appraisal 
No Taxes in Qatar.

Interest Free car loan
QSC provides interest free car loan of QR 120,000/- to be repaid in 48 equal installments(Policy Applies)


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the offer is pretty cool..!


----------



## malongun (Jun 19, 2014)

Dear All;
Really need an opinion from Qatar Forumer here ! My work contract is expiring soon !

My offer is per month of total of QR36,000 per month, with 3 years contract. To do Assets Management for a Qatar Government Dept. I am managing some Technical Support Staff and Contractors. The breakdown of the offer as below:-

Basic : QR19,000
Accommodation : QR9,000
Transport : QR3,000
Communication : QR1,000
Tickets for self & family : QR1,000
Educational Fees (If Applicable) : QR3000

With standards working hours of 8 hours per day, 5 days per week, and 30 Days annual leave, with Insurance and Medicals benefits, but no mention of End of Service. I really need an opinion since my current position i.e. a contract of 2 years which expiring soon. 

My current annual package is also Tax Free and it is about QR400k. Only it is expiring soon ! The offer above in Qatar is only 8% increase from my current package ! 

1) Just like an opinion, is it worth the plunge to take this 3 years contract ? Live comfortably with wife and 2 school going kids (14 and 12) in Doha ?
2) Just like to ask, is it normal for a 3 years contract the basic will be without increments at all ? The basic will be the same for the whole 3 years term ?
3) How is it like the rental scenario in Doha, do I am able to rent a fully furnished apartment with QR9000 and pay them on monthly basis ?

Any answers an opinion very much appreciated ? I really need info for making better judgement on my next move !


----------

